# Are contractions like "Aonde" & "Deste" considered informal?



## JustWantToBeTrilingual

I have just started learning Portuguese, and noting that there are a lot of combinations of prepositions with other words (de + o = do, em + os = nos, etc.), I was wondering if any of these combinations would be considered informal in, say, a written essay for school. They seem similar to English contractions, but not quite the same. Can I get some native speakers' insight?

Thank you!


----------



## anaczz

"Aonde" só é admitido quando o verbo exige a preposição "a", são verbos que denotam movimento, destino.
Aonde você vai?
Vou chegar aonde eu quiser.
Onde você mora?
Onde estou?

Deste, desta, desse, dessa, daquele, daquela, daquilo, nesse, neste, naquele, nisto etc. são obrigatórios quando há o encontro das preposições de e em com os pronomes  este, esse, aquele, aquilo, isto, etc.
Não se usa "de este", "de aquilo", "em esse", etc.
Posso comer um pedaço desse bolo?
Moro nesta casa.

Como toda regra tem exceção, se a preposição estiver numa oração  e o pronome fizer parte do sujeito de outra oração, com o verbo no infinitivo, não se faz a contração.

Está chegando a hora de esta gente ir embora.
Cheguei antes de aquela tempestade começar.

Contrações consideradas informais e desaconselhadas na escrita:
de + um -> dum
de + uma-> duma

Quanto a estas, há divergências, há que as aceite em textos formais, há quem não as aceite.
em + um -> num
em + uma-> numa


----------



## Vanda

Aonde is totally formal, actually one has to know grammar to use it. Deste is a demonstrative pronoun. Another grammar issue. None of those are informal.
Pra is informal.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Contrações consideradas informais e desaconselhadas na escrita:
> de + um -> dum
> de + uma-> duma
> 
> Quanto a estas, há divergências, há que as aceite em textos formais, há quem não as aceite.
> em + um -> num
> em + uma-> numa



Em Portugal são aceites mesmo em textos formais.


----------



## Vanda

Here too, Carfer. The problem is that the new generation thinks it is informal and didn't learn how to use it, so they don't. It is the same generation that uses enquanto instead of como and things like that.


----------



## xiskxisk

We natives don't even think in these words as contractions. We were too young to understand that when we learned them, we just learned the words and the patterns to use them. What I mean is that these words would never be used without contraction. You should never write "de este" or "a onde".

There's no distinction in terms of formality in these words. They just need, and must, be used in the proper situations.

Examples:
- Aonde vais?
- Estou farto deste país.



anaczz said:


> Quanto a estas, há divergências, há que as aceite em textos formais, há quem não as aceite.
> em + um -> num
> em + uma-> numa


In that case it's different from Portugal, here num/numa are also obligatory.


----------



## Nanon

anaczz said:


> Quanto a estas, há divergências, há que as aceite em textos formais, há quem não as aceite.
> em + um -> num
> em + uma-> numa


That reminds me of an abstract I had to write (context: applied biochemistry). I tried to use "numa (I don't remember what it was)" in Brazilian Portuguese, in an attempt to save words (word limit was probably 250). I was corrected by a more Popish than the Pope, "muito caxias" reviewer . In Rome, do as Romans do, so I wrote "em uma" to please the target reader. _In fine, _I stayed within the word limit, with some help from my reviewer, of course .


----------



## Vanda

Nanon said:


> That reminds me of an abstract I had to write (context: applied biochemistry). I tried to use "numa (I don't remember what it was)" in Brazilian Portuguese, in an attempt to save words (word limit was probably 250). I was corrected by a more Popish than the Pope, "muito caxias" reviewer . In Rome, do as Romans do, so I wrote "em uma" to please the target reader. _In fine, _I stayed within the word limit, with some help from my reviewer, of course .


That is exactly what happens in our academic environment. They have it as wrong (and they have no idea why) and the others simply copy them, because they don't know either. In my Phd's works reviews I made it on purpose to put everything like num, numa, and so on.


----------



## mexerica feliz

_Aonde!?_ significa ''Fala sério!'' em meu dialeto; quando usamos como uma fórmula de fazer pergunta, nós temos uma tendência de usar com os verbos estativos também: _Aonde você estava?_
Quer dizer, ninguém interpreta _aonde _como_  a (preposição) + onde _mas como  _a (prefixo) + onde_:   _aonde = onde,  arraia = raia,   arrecife = recife, avoar = voar..._

Quanto a _deste, _não é informal não e sim formal, a gente normalmente fala _desse_:_ Aonde já se viu um negócio desse?_

Segundo o Aurélio:


> Logicamente não seria lícito confundir aonde, 'a que lugar', com onde, 'em que lugar'; e pela distinção entre um e outro se bateram, e ainda hoje se batem, muitos gramáticos e estudiosos. O uso dos melhores autores, porém, desde um Azurara, da fase arcaica da língua, até um José Régio ou um Miguel Torga, dos nossos dias, não distingue _onde _de _aonde_. Clássico dos mais reputados, Rebelo da Silva usa aonde por onde cerca de 40 vezes nos seus Contos e Lendas



Portanto, 
1) na fala nordestina: _ aonde você estava? / aonde você foi?_  generalização do uso de *aonde*
2) na fala lusitana: _ onde estavas? / onde é que foste?_ generalização do uso de *onde

*A oposição entre _aonde _e _onde _é praticamente uma regra inventada pelos gramáticos, que não tem nenhuma base na história da língua, nem no uso atual na língua falada (ou literária).

Aliás, confiram no dicionário da Porto Editora: 
http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/aonde


----------



## Tony100000

xiskxisk said:


> We natives don't even think in these words as contractions. We were too young to understand that when we learned them, we just learned the words and the patterns to use them. What I mean is that these words would never be used without contraction. You should never write "de este" or "a onde".
> 
> There's no distinction in terms of formality in these words. They just need, and must, be used in the proper situations.
> 
> Examples:
> - Aonde vais?
> - Estou farto deste país.
> 
> 
> In that case it's different from Portugal, here num/numa are also obligatory.



I don't agree with you when talking about "num" and "numa". They're not obligatory. It depends on the style. I write the non-contraction form many times. It's the same with "de um / uma - dum / duma". Although the latter two have some rules.


----------



## Vanda

And even though aonde might/may be a rule invented by grammarians one must/have to use it in public contests, for example; like it or not.


----------



## xiskxisk

Tony100000 said:


> I don't agree with you when talking about "num" and "numa". They're not obligatory. It depends on the style. I write the non-contraction form many times. It's the same with "de um / uma - dum / duma". Although the latter two have some rules.


I don't find it usual to say or write "em um(a)" in European Portuguese (dunno if there's a rule). In fact, I find that form, one distinctive features of the Brazilian Portuguese.



Vanda said:


> And even though aonde might/may be a rule invented by grammarians one must/have to use it in public contests, for example; like it or not.


Invented? _Aonde _is just the adverb _onde _with the proposition _a_, so whereas you would write _a onde_, you write _aonde _instead.

If you intend to say _A onde vais?_, you write _Aonde vais_.
And of course, you're just asking where someone is, you wouldn't say _Aonde estás,_ that doesn't make sense, it would be like saying _Ele passou por atrás de mim_, you can't just add the proposition _a_ where it doesn't make sense.


----------



## patriota

Sobre as origens do “aonde” na língua portuguesa.


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> I don't find it usual to say or write "em um(a)" in European Portuguese (dunno if there's a rule). In fact, I find that form, one distinctive features of the Brazilian Portuguese.
> 
> 
> Invented? _Aonde _is just the adverb _onde _with the proposition _a_, so whereas you would write _a onde_, you write _aonde _instead.
> 
> If you intend to say _A onde vais?_, you write _Aonde vais_.
> And of course, you're just asking where someone is, you wouldn't say _Aonde estás,_ that doesn't make sense, it would be like saying _Ele passou por atrás de mim_, you can't just add the proposition _a_ where it doesn't make sense.



E como você interpreta _daonde_?

de + aonde


----------



## Tony100000

mexerica feliz said:


> E como você interpreta _daonde_?
> 
> de + aonde



"Daonde" é incorrecto, de certeza. Isso é uma forma muito coloquial de falar, não sendo admissível na escrita. Aliás, nem acredito que "de aonde" seja correcto.

Agora, "donde = de + onde", sim, é correcto.


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> E como você interpreta _daonde_?
> 
> de + aonde


É o que o Tony disse.

Não vejo como isso possa estar correcto. _De_ indica origem, _a_ indica destino, _de a_ contradiz-se.

*D*onde vieste? Eu vim *de* Portugal. 
*A*onde vais? Eu vou *a* Portugal. 
*Da*onde vieste? Eu vim *de a* Portugal.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Eu escuto _daonde _o tempo todo.
Não é mais incorreto que falar _vi ele, tu foi, eu te amo você_ ou_ chegou no Rio_. 
Ninguém no Brasil fala correto, nem mesmo os professores de português.



> Eu vivo sem saber até quando ainda estou vivo.
> Sem saber o calibre do perigo. Eu não sei, _daonde vem o tiro_.



O Calibre - Paralamas do Sucesso


----------



## Tony100000

mexerica feliz said:


> Eu escuto _daonde _o tempo todo.
> Não é mais incorreto que falar _vi ele, tu foi, eu te amo você_ ou_ chegou no Rio_.
> Ninguém no Brasil fala correto, nem mesmo os professores de português.



É preciso ter atenção a uma coisa. Falar não é o mesmo que escrever. Ao escrever, tudo tem de bater certo. Na fala, sem contar em situações formais, os erros passam.


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> Eu escuto _daonde _o tempo todo.
> Não é mais incorreto que falar _vi ele, tu foi, eu te amo você_ ou_ chegou no Rio_.
> Ninguém no Brasil fala correto, nem mesmo os professores de português.



Provavelmente porque esses falantes não adquiriram sensibilidade aos nuances da língua.

O problema da divergência da fala coloquial no Brasil e a norma deve ter a ver com o tamanho do país, que faz com que haja muitas regiões diferentes a inovar linguisticamente de forma que a norma não consegue acomodar todas essas inovações, tendo de ser mais conservativa.
Nesse aspecto têm de reforçar numa educação universal... Criação de hábitos de leitura e de escrita...


----------



## Jabir

Disconcordo! Eu acho que o idioma escrito e o falado podem muito bem viver vidas independentes! Vide o árabe, com a incrível riqueza de dialetos distintos entre si e mais distintos ainda do árabe formal (escrito).

Alémdomais, venhamos e convenhamos que a linguagem falada, principalmente nas regiões afastadas dos grandes centros urbanos e seus habitantes-robôs, é infinitamente mais rica que a língua escrita contida nos volumes empoeirados da Academia, por mais grossos que sejam...


----------



## gvergara

Vanda said:


> Aonde is totally formal, actually one has to know grammar to use it. Deste is a demonstrative pronoun. Another grammar issue. None of those are informal.
> Pra is informal.


Vanda, quando você disse que "none of those (contractions) are informal", está se referindo a absolutamente todas as possíveis contrações citadas pela anaczzz, ou apenas a _aonde _e _deste_? Aliás, pelo que lembro, parece-me que num meu fio me disseram que _aonde _apenas pode ser interrogativo, não pronome relativo como no exemplo _Vou chegar *aonde *eu quiser_... Pode se empregar como pronome informalmente?


----------



## xiskxisk

Jabir said:


> Disconcordo! Eu acho que o idioma escrito e o falado podem muito bem viver vidas independentes! Vide o árabe, com a incrível riqueza de dialetos distintos entre si e mais distintos ainda do árabe formal (escrito).
> 
> Alémdomais, venhamos e convenhamos que a linguagem falada, principalmente nas regiões afastadas dos grandes centros urbanos e seus habitantes-robôs, é infinitamente mais rica que a língua escrita contida nos volumes empoeirados da Academia, por mais grossos que sejam...



Mas nesse caso não resolves o problema de às tantas uma parte do país falar de forma incompreensível para outra parte.

Não considero todas as inovações como enriquecimento. Enriquecimento não pode implicar perda de eficácia e eficiência na comunicação.


----------



## Jabir

xiskxisk said:


> Mas nesse caso não resolves o problema de às tantas uma parte do país falar de forma incompreensível para outra parte.
> 
> Não considero todas as inovações como enriquecimento. Enriquecimento não pode implicar perda de eficácia e eficiência na comunicação.



Eu nunca encontrei, nem ouvi falar, de dois brasileiros que não conseguissem se compreender mutuamente, independente de quão afastadas fossem suas origens...

Até mesmo um brasileiro e um português podem se compreender com facilidade.

Portanto, seu comentário é inválido.

Além do mais, se fôssemos seguir nessa sua linha de raciocínio, teríamos que abolir todos os idiomas e dialetos do mundo, exceto um. A fim de preservar a superficial ideia de uma comunicação "eficaz e eficiente"...

Por fim, "inovações" são aquelas estabelecidas no português dito correto e oficial que é, obviamente, artificial.


----------



## xiskxisk

Cada parágrafo do meu comentário falava de dois temas diferentes, não era suposto misturar.

Por um lado há a evolução linguística que vai acontecendo em cada região, e que se não houver uma aderência a uma norma comum, acaba-se por ficar com dialectos que não são mutuamente inteligíveis, é inevitável que seja assim. Foi assim que as línguas evoluíram.

Por outro lado, há a evolução linguística que consiste em perda de características (simplificações) que tornavam a comunicação mais eficaz e eficiente.


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> Por outro lado, há a evolução linguística



Seria melhor a gente voltar a falar uma língua morta e imutável: o latim.


----------



## Jabir

Hahahaha, essa discussão é tão sem sentido que nem vou mais opinar...


----------



## gvergara

gvergara said:


> Vanda, quando você disse que "none of those (contractions) are informal", está se referindo a absolutamente todas as possíveis contrações citadas pela anaczzz, ou apenas a _aonde _e _deste_? Aliás, pelo que lembro, parece-me que num meu fio me disseram que _aonde _apenas pode ser interrogativo, não pronome relativo como no exemplo _Vou chegar *aonde *eu quiser_... Pode se empregar como pronome informalmente?


Antes de vocês calarem pra sempre, pediria-lhes para responder a minha pergunta...


----------



## Tony100000

"Aonde" pode ser usado tanto de forma interrogativa como afirmativa ou negativa. Como é que dizermos "chegar *a* algum sítio", então a frase é "vou chegar aonde eu quiser". Pois "aonde" é usado com verbos de movimento. Na minha opinião não há nada de informalidade nas contracções citadas. Quando se fala, elas tornam-se mais fáceis de dizer, só isso. No entanto, como já foi referido anteriormente, "de este / esta" não se diz nem se escreve, mas sim "deste / desta".


----------



## mexerica feliz

Onde você chegou? - _Cheguei em casa._
Aonde você está querendo chegar? - _A uma conclusão._


----------



## Tony100000

mexerica feliz said:


> Aonde você chegou? - _Cheguei em casa._
> Aonde você está querendo chegar? - _A uma conclusão._



Chegar é verbo de movimento, é necessário a preposição "a".


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> Seria melhor a gente voltar a falar uma língua morta e imutável: o latim.



Eu não disse isso. Por favor volta a ler o meu comentário, sem deixar frases a meio.

Ainda assim vou responder: as línguas evoluem, é um facto.
 Mas se quiseres que um país continue a falar a mesma língua, tem de haver um compromisso: uma norma que tente acomodar a evolução linguística, mas que como é óbvio não vai conseguir acomodar todas elas pois a língua evolui de formas diferentes em diferentes regiões, daí a necessidade de compromisso.
De resto, não devemos acomodar todas as "evoluções", muitas vezes não são evoluções mas apenas simplificações de quem não tem um grande entendimento da língua.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Tony100000 said:


> Chegar é verbo de movimento, é necessário a preposição "a".




Tem que respeitar o uso da preposição com o substantivo:_

Cheguei em casa! 
-Onde?

_*Em *pede *onde*.

Falei tá falado.




xiskxisk said:


> Eu não disse isso. Por favor volta a ler o meu comentário, sem deixar frases a meio.
> 
> Ainda assim vou responder: as línguas evoluem, é um facto.
> Mas se quiseres que um país continue a falar a mesma língua, tem de  haver um compromisso: uma norma que tente acomodar a evolução  linguística, mas que como é óbvio não vai conseguir acomodar todas elas  pois a língua evolui de formas diferentes em diferentes regiões, daí a  necessidade de compromisso.
> De resto, não devemos acomodar todas as "evoluções", muitas vezes não  são evoluções mas apenas simplificações de quem não tem um grande  entendimento da língua.



Oi?
Por mais que nos ensinem que deve se escrever ''Eu o vi'' ou ''Vi-o'',  ou ''Chamem-na'' a gente vai continuar falando  _vi ele_, _chamem ela _pois é o nosso jeito gostoso de falar a língua da gente.
Como já foi dito antes, não tem nada a ver com a ''escolarização'', até os professores de português falam assim fora de sala de aula.


----------



## anaczz

Concordo que o idioma mude, que sejam incorporados modos de falar consagrados, mas também acho que deve haver um limite... "daonde" (e "naonde") já me parece um exagero, mesmo porque não são de uso generalizado e, mesmo no Brasil, são identificados como uma forma "inculta" de falar.


----------



## mexerica feliz

anaczz said:


> Concordo que o idioma mude, que sejam incorporados modos de falar consagrados, mas também acho que deve haver um limite... "daonde" (e "naonde") já me parece um exagero, mesmo porque não são de uso generalizado e, mesmo no Brasil, são identificados como uma forma "inculta" de falar.




Só se for assim na sua cidade.
Aposto que também acha que falar _tu foi_ é uma forma inculta de falar.
No Rio Grande do Sul e no Nordeste, falar _daonde _e_ tu foi _não tem nada de inculto, é tão ''inculto'' como _intendeiiiindo _dos paulistanos.


----------



## Tony100000

A preposição tem de estar de acordo com o verbo em questão.

Aonde chegaste?
Cheguei a casa. 

No entanto, não me vou mais pronunciar a respeito deste assunto. Cada um que fique com as suas opiniões.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Na norma brasileira:_ cheguei em casa._


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> Por mais que nos ensinem que deve se escrever ''Eu o vi'' ou ''Vi-o'',  ou ''Chamem-na'' a gente vai continuar falando  _vi ele_, _chamem ela _pois é o nosso jeito gostoso de falar a língua da gente.
> Como já foi dito antes, não tem nada a ver com a ''escolarização'', até os professores de português falam assim fora de sala de aula.



Se esse é o uso generalizado, se calhar devia ser adoptado pela norma. Provavelmente se tal ainda não aconteceu é porque talvez haja uma boa justificação, justificação essa que deve ser desconhecida por quem insiste em falar dessa forma. Ou então simplesmente a norma é estúpida.

Pessoalmente não gosto que digam "eu disse a ela" em vez de "eu disse-lhe" (sim, também acontece em Portugal). Mas felizmente qualquer pessoa que escreva ou fale de forma mais cuidada, inconscientemente evita essas formas e opta pela forma normativa.

O motivo pelo qual não gosto é porque é daqueles casos em que considero que a forma "eu disse a ela" não traz enriquecimento à língua. Com a perda do pronome dá mais trabalho pronunciar, enquanto que usando o pronome é mais simples. (disse-lhe = disʎ(ɨ) = 1~2 sílabas, disse a ela = disɐɛɫ(ɐ) = 3~4 sílabas)
 A dificuldade da forma com o pronome lhe está a apenas no aumento da complexidade do uso da língua, o que em compensação nos dá maior eficiência na comunicação. Para mim isso é mais riqueza.


----------



## Vanda

Vou fechar este fio por uns dias. Estou cansada de ler as mesmas pessoas discutindo as mesmas coisas entra fio sai fio. É só acessar todos os outros atrás e verão que estão chovendo no molhado (com poucas exceções). Vamos cuidar de outras discussões no momento, depois voltamos.


----------



## patriota

xiskxisk, também considera dizer "estou  a + infinitivo" como uma simplificação infeliz do gerúndio (mais antigo no idioma), e que ele é mais eficiente e rico? Ou essa mudança é razoável e não muda em nada o sentido, por ter sido totalmente aceita pela elite portuguesa?


----------



## xiskxisk

patriota said:


> xiskxisk, também considera dizer "estou  a + infinitivo" como uma simplificação infeliz do gerúndio (mais antigo no idioma), e que ele é mais eficiente e rico? Ou essa mudança é razoável e não muda em nada o sentido, por ter sido totalmente aceita pela elite portuguesa?



A mudança de sentido não está em discussão, em qualquer dos exemplos apresentados não há mudança de sentido.
O gerúndio continua a ser usado em Portugal, não é como se as pessoas tivessem deixado de saber usar o gerúndio.
Não considero mais eficiente e rico nem sei porque motivo essa mudança aconteceu. Se estivesse a acontecer neste momento talvez pudesse dar uma opinião mais rica, já que agora é estar a falar sobre o leite derramado.
Mais uma vez reitero que não sou contra a evolução da língua. Mas há que respeitá-la, e não deixar que a ignorância seja a directriz da evolução.


----------

